# EGG GRADUATION CELEBRATION!!!!!



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

hello i just graduated from being an egg which is awsome!!!!


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

CONGTATZ, MA'AM!! PERHAPS YOU WILL SOON JOIN THE LEAGUE OF METAPODS AND BUTTERFREES!!!!


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

I hope so :D, hey i was wondering do you know if its possible to be a charizard?


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 1, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> I hope so :D, hey i was wondering do you know if its possible to be a charizard?


No.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish you could, though.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

that would be awsome... oh cloud(if i can call you that) i made this special sprite for you because so far you are my only friend on here and you will always be my bestest friend on Tcod


----------



## Phantom (Dec 1, 2012)

Umm, I think you missed this.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2012)

pretty much! please don't make new threads about this sort of thing. :)


----------

